
Transfer from Wordpress to Posterous whilst retaining your links - makethetick
http://deanbarrow.co.uk/from-wordpress-to-posterous-whilst-retaining
======
oldstrangers
Why would you ever want to do this?

~~~
makethetick
Migrate from Wordpress to Posterous?

I fancied a change..

~~~
kylemaxwell
Funny, I'd like to move more of my stuff to Wordpress. Though I've not used
Posterous in quite some time.

~~~
makethetick
I just fancied going down the hosted route for a change, less maintenance, no
comment spam to worry about, besides I didn't need half the features Wordpress
offers.

There are a couple of feature that Posterous could do with though, like custom
slug, easier comment handing, javascript. I'll manage though, it's a nice
change for now.

~~~
kylemaxwell
Purely out of curiosity, why Posterous over Wordpress.com?

~~~
makethetick
I didn't like the idea of paying for certain features, mainly to use my own
domain. I'm not sure if it'll be a permanent move yet so didn't want to pay
only to decide to go back to self hosted somewhere down the line.

------
benatkin
Does this really read in an entire xml file of all your posts for every
request, just to redirect? Seems inefficient. I think redis might be a good
fit for this.

~~~
makethetick
It is pretty inefficient but I didn't have masses of posts to migrate so it
made sense. If this were anything more than a quick and dirty script then a
data store would be the best approach, maybe sqlite.

